# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Quedada en Madrid

## RobertoG

Hola compañeros/as, pues eso, que el sabado 2 de diciembre duermo en Madrid y me gustaria aprovechar para quedar con alguien, charlar, y hacer unas magias.  ¿  Quien se apunta?


Un abrazo.

----------


## YaGo

Yo me apunto. Además, es puente o algo así ¿no?.

En principio yo voy. A ver quien más se apunta.

----------


## Ella

yo me apunto!!!
pero hagamos magia,eh? no para salir de marcha, que yo quiero disfrutar de roberto g   :Wink:

----------


## Manolo Talman

hombre se puede hacer las dos cosas ¿no? magias, cenita, mas magias, y marcha  :Wink1:  

yo os lo confirmo mas adelante, todo depende del curro  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues yo también me apunto y seguro que viene más gente

----------


## popt

Yo también me apunto.

----------


## eldavy

A mí me encantaría, ya voy teniendo ganas de conoceros a muchos, pero creo que aunque voy a estar en Madrid tengo concierto el domingo y creo que no va a poder ser  :(

----------


## RobertoG

Bien, parece que la gente empieza a animarse.
Yo llego el sabado 2 a las 20:00 ( más o menos ), podriamos quedar a las 21:00  ir a cenar algo y .....

Me gustaria que la quedada sea cerca de mi hotel, ya que soy muy torpe para moverme por las grandes ciudades y vosotros sois de Madrid y lo teneis más fácil. El hotel esta en el cruce de Avenida America y Puente de la Paz. No sé que tal os vendra a vosotros.

Manolo, espero que al final puedas venir, prometo mostrarte con todo lujo de detalles un control multiple que creo te va a gustar mucho.

Y a los demas, !ANIMAROS!.


Un abrazo.

----------


## popt

El hotel está al lado de mi casa.  Si quedamos en otro sitio te paso a recoger y luego te dejo a la vuelta.

Salu2!

----------


## RobertoG

popt, que casualidad.
Que tal esta la zona para buscar un sitio para cenar y hacer unas magias?


Un abrazo

----------


## mariio

pues a houdini!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Eso, vamos a Houdini

----------


## mariio

cae en sábado dia difícil con lo cual hay que reservar a si que decid si quereis ir o no

----------


## YaGo

Juas, calma, que precipitado, ¡A Houdini! ¿Y qué hay del resto? Primero que se apunte la gente y luego vemos que se hace, no sea que nos juntemos más de los que esperamos y tengamos que cambiar el plan. Yo me decanto más por una quedada en condiciones, es decir, magias, cena, más magias y marcha, como dice Manolo. Y si es por la zona de Moncloa pues bordado, jeje. A ver que opina la gente.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo tengo un problemilla y es la hora. No puedo quedar demasiado tarde...

----------


## Manolo Talman

Si quereis ir a cenar muy bien y baratito (unos 12€ por cabeza) os propongo la Farfalla (un clasico de los magos de madrid, Cocina uruguayo-argentina, es decir carnaza de la buena :D) en la zona de huertas, eso si hay que confirmar cuantos vais a cenar para llamar y reservar porque el sitio siemper esta hasta la bola.

La otra opcion es tapeo que tampoco esta mal...

----------


## ignoto

Eso si. Si veis a alguien con barba, se la rapais a lo bestia.

Por hacerme un favor.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Si quereis ir a cenar muy bien y baratito (unos 12€ por cabeza) os propongo la Farfalla (un clasico de los magos de madrid, Cocina uruguayo-argentina, es decir carnaza de la buena :D) en la zona de huertas, eso si hay que confirmar cuantos vais a cenar para llamar y reservar porque el sitio siemper esta hasta la bola.
> 
> La otra opcion es tapeo que tampoco esta mal...


Eso, eso, y luego al O'Neils!!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## popt

La verdad es que la zona del hotel es un poco apagada, aunque por otro lado es una de las zonas mejor comunicadas de Madrid.

Si quieres quedar por el hotel le doy una pensada a ver qué sitios hay cerca buenos, bonitos y baratos.  Además lo bueno es que seguro que a la gente no le viene mal quedar por allí (bueno, seguro que a alguno no le viene perfecto pero todos sabrían llegar).

Saludos!

----------


## RobertoG

Para ir formalizando un poco esto. De momento se han apuntado:

Yago
Ella
Malcom
Popt
Mariio
Roberto G.

El que quiera que se vaya apuntando.

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo a la cena no creo que pueda apuntarme, a la juerga de despues me da que si. Ya vamos concretando

----------


## Ella

> Si quereis ir a cenar muy bien y baratito (unos 12€ por cabeza) os propongo la Farfalla (un clasico de los magos de madrid, Cocina uruguayo-argentina, es decir carnaza de la buena :D) en la zona de huertas, eso si hay que confirmar cuantos vais a cenar para llamar y reservar porque el sitio siemper esta hasta la bola.
> 
> La otra opcion es tapeo que tampoco esta mal...


creo que sitio argentino dices....las tapas si es en el sitio del otro dia no please, jejeje
yo iria por la tarde y a la noche me regreso...que vivo lejos, si mi padre me pude recojer en coche entonces si me puedo quedar hasta las 2 o asi...pero solo si me recojen, si no no.
a la sala houdini, si hay que pagar para entrar a parte de la consumision...segun cuanto vale la entrada si   :Lol:  
si no podemos en fechas proximas llamar a la cafeteria que esta por moncloa ("ban gok"   :Lol:  ), que tienen un sotano muy majo y sin camareros, puedes estar las horas que quieras alli...

----------


## BusyMan

> baratito (unos 12€ por cabeza)


Tu debes llevarte comisión o algo :D

Cuando voy contigo me gasto una pasta
Cuando vas con Gea más
... Y cuando vas con Kayto mejor que cada uno pague lo suyo :D

Mentira cochina, que el otro día Kayto me invitó, es un crack y viva él.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pregunta del millon de libras: ¿Podré dar esquinazo a la parienta?

(Conseguir apuntarme me va a salir por un pico en mimos...)

----------


## ignoto

> Pregunta del millon de libras: ¿Podré dar esquinazo a la parienta?
> 
> (Conseguir apuntarme me va a salir por un pico en mimos...)


Acércate a una floristería y haz que le manden un cesto de orquídeas cuando menos se lo espere.
Llévala a cenar Joker y, allí mismo, le preguntas si no le importa que al día siguiente te acerques a hacer unas magias con los amigotes.

Si no te deja, cuádrate y saluda.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto:

Las orquídeas no le gustan especialmetne y le regalo flores con tanta asiduidad que no será 'nada especial'. 




> Llévala a cenar a *Joker*


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Te traiciona el subconsciente mágico. Es Jockey. En cualquier caso funcionaría mejor llevarle a cenar a un hindú.... pero ¿Qué hago con los niños? (ahorraros las respuestas. Os temo).

En fin... creo que redoblaré mi participación en las tareas domésticas y sumaré la limpieza de baños a la habitual plancha.

Lo que hay que hacer para irse de vicios con los amigotes...

----------


## zarkov

Más fácil. Le dices que tienes que acompañarme a mí, que me da cosa ir solo, que es casi algo humanitario, que no tienes más remedio (yo digo lo mismo en mi casa) y ya está.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a mi eso sólo no me sirve de nada Zarkov. Me da que tendré que sumarme a las ideas irlandesas y aún así lo tengo más ocuro que las gafas de Ignoto.

----------


## Felipe

> Pregunta del millon de libras: ¿Podré dar esquinazo a la parienta?
> 
> (Conseguir apuntarme me va a salir por un pico en mimos...)


Me lo has quitado de las teclas.

Yo voto por los alrededores del hotel de Roberto (es que vivo cerca  :Wink:  ) pero me amoldo a otros sitios porque no sé si podré.

----------


## mariio

Ella el precio es 21 euritos una consumicion y espectáculo

----------


## Ayy

he estado muuucho tiempo sin poder entrar aqui....  (cosa de tener el ordenador bloqueado...) pero contais conmigo!!!  pero yo creo que mejor quedamos a comer que a cenar.... suee haber mas ambiente... y asi luego alguno puede pasar la noche con la parienta y no sufrir demasiado...   :Lol:  
pero bueno... eso ya da igual....  ami apuntarme en la lista

----------


## Chuvi's

Jeje weno, ya que va Ayy pues me apunto, "pa" darle la tabarra... como no tiene bastante con tenerme en clase al lado... pues eso que me apunto en principio, a menos que mi madre se cabree y me deje sin salir me apunto.

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo voto por los alrededores del hotel de Roberto .


Lo que faltaba, encima decirle que he quedado cerca de un hotel... ufffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Dile que has quedado en la calle Cervantes, justo donde están las pensiones.
Eso la tranquilizará.

----------


## Dow

no sé si atreverme a asomarme... aun así, iré mirando si puedo y tal... el pequeño Dow se hace mayor, y quiere salir del nido y juntarse con grandes pájaros que vuelan alto... juas, desde que ví "karate kit", o como se escriba, que en realidad no la he visto, hablo muy raro... creo que será el estrés.

----------


## zarkov

Ten cuidado con los buitres, gorrioncillo.

----------


## Krumlov

¡Hola a todos! 

Un par de cosillas:

1º: Me estaba preguntando...
Llevo muy poco tiempo en el foro y soy un perfecto novato en el mundo de la magia.    :Oops:  (Aunque no dejo de leer y practicar).
Lo cierto es que me encantaría conoceros, aprovechando que os reunís en Madrid. 
Pero quiero preguntaros: ¿Os parece una buena idea o mejor espero a la próxima kedada?
Me preocupa que no os sintaís cómodos con un principiante entre las filas. La mayoría os conocéis desde hace tiempo y supongo que os apetecerá compartir la noche en un clima de confianza, ¿no?
En fin, agradezco vuestras sugerencias.

2º: Hace un par de meses estuve en La Cripta Mágica y disfruté un montón. Me parece otro de los grandes templos de la magia en Madrid. 
Cuanto menos, un lugar fascinante para tomarte una copa y disfrutar de un buen espectáculo mágico. 
Quizá sea otra posibilidad, aunque creo que hay que reservar con antelación.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> ¡Hola a todos! 
> 
> Un par de cosillas:
> 
> 1º: Me estaba preguntando...
> Llevo muy poco tiempo en el foro y soy un perfecto novato en el mundo de la magia.    (Aunque no dejo de leer y practicar).
> Lo cierto es que me encantaría conoceros, aprovechando que os reunís en Madrid. 
> Pero quiero preguntaros: ¿Os parece una buena idea o mejor espero a la próxima kedada?
> Me preocupa que no os sintaís cómodos con un principiante entre las filas. La mayoría os conocéis desde hace tiempo y supongo que os apetecerá compartir la noche en un clima de confianza, ¿no?
> ...


Hola Krumlov,

1º No digas tonterias y vente.
2º No digas tonterias y vente
3º ...

Un abrazo.

PD: Yo del foro he visto en persona a 6 o 7, y no veas que susto!  :D

----------


## Ella

eso, eso, vente...y nos conocemos mejor   :Lol:  

bueno, al final que se hara?
quedada por la tarde para hacer magia, y luego a la noche cenar por alli y si eso salir? (yo aviso que como mucho me puedo quedar hasta las 12)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> (yo aviso que como mucho me puedo quedar hasta las 12)


Pero Cenicienta, ¿que pasa contigo? Pero si a las 12 no hemos empezado ni a cenar!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es que Ella es una chica decente, de las que se acuesta a las 8 para poder estar en casa a las 12.....

----------


## Ella

jajaa,no, es que el domingo es el cumple de mi padre,no se que haremos
nunca he cojido el buho en mi vida, siempre me ha venido a buscar el en coche, y ahora vivo en fuera de madrid, y si por si acaso tiene guardia (trabja 24 horas), o no puede venir, prefiero dejar claro que me ire antes de las 12, a lo mejor si baja a buscarme, en ese caso me quedo mas

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

yo tampoco me podré quedar hasta muy tarde. Las 23:00 como mucho...

----------


## zarkov

A mí es que la cosa no me ha quedado clara.

Roberto, según dice, estará disponible a partir de las 21:00 horas. Es decir, magos juveniles y no emancipados, difícil. Chicas de buen vivir a partir de las 00:00 nada de nada.

Para el resto, ¿no se podría empezar algo en algún sitio más pronto para ir calentando motores y luego el que pueda que se acerque a ver a Roberto?

Algo como las 19:00 horas.

¿Se estará desmadrando esto y al final será mucha gente la que acudamos a la llamada del flautista de hamelín?

¿Alguien ha tenido en cuenta lo que son las noches de los viernes y sábados  del mes de diciembre en Madrid que son los días clave donde se junta la gente para celebrar cenas navideñas de empresas y amigos y que no hay ni un hueco en los restaurantes?

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo calculo que llegaré a eso de las 22:00 a Moncloa, y si no quedáis por ahí tendré que apuntarme el trayecto en metro, para cogerme el búho de las 2:00, porque los siguientes ya no me dejan cerca de casa. Veremos que se puede hacer.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ...Para el resto, ¿no se podría empezar algo en algún sitio más pronto para ir calentando motores y luego el que pueda que se acerque a ver a Roberto?
> 
> Algo como las 19:00 horas...


Plas, plas, plas. Al fin una buena (buenísima) idea. Ahora sólo queda el dónde.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Para el resto, ¿no se podría empezar algo en algún sitio más pronto para ir calentando motores y luego el que pueda que se acerque a ver a Roberto?


Bueno, y el que no pueda acercarse por sí mismo, que le acerquen los demás. tampoco le vamos a dejar tirado con su pedete...

----------


## zarkov

Me refería a los problemas de horario, no a los problemas de mantenimiento de vertical, toca eggs.

----------


## RobertoG

Bueno pues, el que quiera que a las 21:00 se pase por el hotel : " Novo hotel". Esta en el cruce Avenida America con Puente de la Paz.


Un abrazo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Roberto, lamentablemente no podre ir... me quedo con las ganas de verte.

En otra ocasion sera.
un abrazo.

Manolo.

----------


## RobertoG

Manolo, siento que no puedas venir, espero que coincidamos en algun congreso. Tamarite es una buena ocasion. Arkadio, que es un buen amigo mio, me ha dicho que este año cree que actuara en Tamarite, por lo que este año no me pierdo el congreso de Tamarite. Ya me diras.



Un abrazo.

----------


## Ayy

yo apoyo lo de quedar antes....  yo soy de los de a las 12 en casa.... y ahora que hay examenes... mas todavia   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

mmm cuidado con los buitres? decidme quiénes son los buitres para no acercarme demasiado...

creo que me animaré a ir, problemas de horario, no tengo, de transporte... ya me conozco más o menos los buhos... Torrejón no está mal comunicado... asique... creo que me pongo a volar, pio pio.

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo estoy a la espera de ver a qué hora terminará un compromiso que tengo el sábado por la tarde, que empieza a las 19:30. Como se me haga muy tarde lo mismo no puedo pasarme. ¡¡Esto es un desastre!!

----------


## Dow

lo de pasarse a las 21:00 por el hotel me quedó claro, pero la quedada anterior para calentar motores?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues la quedada de calentamiento es a las 19:00, pero ¿dónde?

----------


## ignoto

¿Esto es una quedada o un congreso?
Porque no vais a caber en ningún sitio si os seguís juntando.





 :mrgreen:

----------


## zarkov

Al final me imagino a Roberto en el hall del hotel con la canción de Sabina

Y nos dieron las nueve y las diez...

Y por allí ni dios.

----------


## popt

> Al final me imagino a Roberto en el hall del hotel con la canción de Sabina
> 
> Y nos dieron las nueve y las diez...
> 
> Y por allí ni dios.


Mmmm, para que esto no pase igual es mejor que la quedada previa sea también cerca del hotel, y que RobertoG se una cuando llegue.

----------


## Krumlov

Madre mía, RobertoG...!Qué poder de convocatoria!
Sólo falta que alguno de los maestros de este foro consiga hacer unos clones, para que Magic O'Malley, Eidanyoson y Felipe puedan venirse sin que se resienta si vida conyugal.
¿Empezamos a considerar el alquilar un polideportivo, el Palacio de Congresos, IFEMA...?
Gracias Miguel y Ella, por el voto de confianza.  :Wink:

----------


## letang

Pues yo os diría que os hiciérais unos bocatas y un tapper con una tortilla, ¡y os vayáis a un parque!
Jejeje. Allí al Retiro, tumbaditos (bueno, yo opinando según el clima de Canarias, allí no sé como estaréis de frío, jeje).

No tendréis problemas de espacio, y la cena os saldrá baratita. Lo malo son las mesas para hacer magia (de cerca) pero hay algunos merenderos picnic con sus mesitas y tal, jeje.
Anda que no sería molón. Por aquí es muy típico eso, irse de asadero al campo.

----------


## zarkov

En una caja de cartón a falta de mesa.

Nos toman por trileros y a comisaría.

----------


## letang

No te referirás a hacer algo así, ¿no?



En pleno centro de Madrid, un viernes o sábado por la noche, con mil personas y policías pasando, el Poza al puro estilo trilero, y para colmo, el Wild Card pero con dinero de por medio y todo! jaja.

Vamos que pasa un poli y está jodido dar explicaciones, jeje

----------


## RobertoG

Me habeis metido el miedo en el cuerpo. Espero que alguien venga a buscarme al hotel a las 21:00. Ya me he hecho ilusiones, y no creo que a un grupo de magos les guste desilusionar a nadie.

Espero que alguien me asegure que ira al hotel.



Un abrazo.

----------


## popt

No te preocupes que yo me paso seguro, aunque solo sea a recogerte e ir donde esté el resto.

Ya que vienes, colgado no te quedas  :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

que metro esta cerca al hotel de roberto? alguien lo sabe?

----------


## popt

Avenida de América o Cartagena

----------


## RobertoG

Muchisimas gracias Popt.

Ella, espero verte por alli.


Un abrazo.

----------


## Felipe

> que metro esta cerca al hotel de roberto? alguien lo sabe?


Y el 53 que empieza en la Puerta del Sol te deja en el hotel, y se puede coger también en Colón, Goya o Ventas por decir algunos sitios conocidos.

----------


## Dow

al final no se queda antes?  :(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

espero que si que quedemos antes por que si no...

----------


## RobertoG

> espero que si que quedemos antes por que si no...


 Si Hombre si, seguro que quedareis antes, pero si no..... no te preocupes que seguro que a partir de las 21:00 nos lo pasaremos genial.


Un abrazo

----------


## MagoJaume

Yo tambien me apunto... además por fin libro un domingo!!!

Si quieres podemos quedar en el intrcambiador de Avda de América que es lo que tienes más cerca del hotel.
SLDS.

----------


## Ella

ey, que tal si hacemos algo? un grupo quedamos en la tarde, y luego nos vamos a ver a roberto g av.america, al menos los que no puedan quedarse hasta muy tarde (yo por ejemplo), le saludamos y ya....

por cierto, hoy en mi facul ha ido un chico de la sala houdini ha hacer una rutina de cuerdas y otra de aros  :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> un grupo quedamos en la tarde, y luego nos vamos a ver a roberto g av.america, al menos los que no puedan quedarse hasta muy tarde (yo por ejemplo), le saludamos y ya...


Vale Ella, de momento ya somo 3 (Rafa505, tú y yo [y seguro que vienen más]), pero ¿dónde quedamos?

----------


## Dow

> Vale Ella, de momento ya somo 3 (Rafa505, tú y yo [y seguro que vienen más]), pero ¿dónde quedamos?




no sabes contar o qué!!! :Confused: ?     :( egoista! somos más!


ah claro, quieres quedar con Ella tú solito eh... grgrgrgr 8)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por malcom
> 
> Vale Ella, de momento ya somo 3 (Rafa505, tú y yo [y seguro que vienen más]), pero ¿dónde quedamos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sabes contar o qué!!!?     :( egoista! somos más!
> 
> ...


jajajaja, venga vale, puedes venir   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

pues...lo ideal es estar en un sitio donde nos dejen estar horas y no nos digan nada.
yo conozco con estas caracterustucas laberinto (frente a magia estudio: metro alonso martinez), que es una ludoteca (la gente se queda hasta la madrugada jugando juegos de mesa y rol). y el sotano(si no esta ocupado) de la cafeteria van gogh (moncloa), que te puedes pasar toda la vida con una sola consumicion.
que otras sugerencias hay? a que hora de la tarde seria? (tenemos que estar a las nueve en av.america...)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> pues...lo ideal es estar en un sitio donde nos dejen estar horas y no nos digan nada.
> yo conozco con estas caracterustucas laberinto (frente a tienda de magia: metro alonso martinez), que es una ludoteca (la gente se queda hasta la madrugada jugando juegos de mesa y rol). y el sotano(si no esta ocupado) de la cafeteria van gogh (moncloa), que te puedes pasar toda la vida con una sola consumicion.
> que otras sugerencias hay? a que hora de la tarde seria? (tenemos que estar a las nueve en av.america...)


Pues en "laberinto" podría ser un buen lugar. Y la hora... ¿A las 19:00? ¿Más pronto, más tarde? A ver qué opinais

----------


## Dow

a mi me da igual el lugar, apenas conozco sitios por Madrid... y la hora también me da igual, sabiendo que iré y volveré con Jaume en su coche... muahaha

----------


## Ayy

a mi no me apuntais :Confused:  anda que... jejeje
si es por la tarde... me apunto....  a no ser que tenga partido por la tarde... en cuyo caso ire mas tarde...
yo prefiero moncloa.... esta mas comunicado no?
pero hay que aclararlo ya!!
un abrazo, y apuntarme en la lista!

----------


## Ella

a mi me viene bien esa hora

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vale, entonces la hora ya está confirmada. ¿Qué lugares hay para hacer magia en Moncloa?

----------


## RobertoG

Bueno compañeros, ¿ quien se quedara a cenar y...?

Un saludo.




p.d. cuento con popt y....

----------


## Rafa505

Hola, yo podría ir a lo de las 19:00, he estado hablando con malcom y si hay que decidir algún sitio, nos viene mejor Alonso Martínez

----------


## popt

Lo malo de quedar por Av. de América va a ser encontrar un sitio que no esté atestado en el que podamos estar tranquilos...

De todas formas Alonso Martínez y Moncloa tienen línea de metro directa a Av. de América así que no habría problema para quedar luego con Roberto, o si no me paso yo por su hotel y vamos donde esté el resto.

----------


## Felipe

Prefiero en Alonso Martínez que en Moncloa, echamos unas risas y luego vamos a buscar a Roberto. Pero yo por Av. de América no tengo ni idea a dónde ir.

----------


## mariio

noticia:
no puedo ir porque el 3 de diciembre tengo actuación en un pueblo de segovia hay que practicar y dormir mucho
un saludo

----------


## Ella

vale, pues que roberto decida, si vamos todos los que quedemos en alonso para av.america y estar alli a las 9, o popt lo recoja y nos vemos en alonso (que por cierto...aqui hay un "cruz blanca" para tapear, lo malo es que siempre se les acaba la tortilla  :-(   y tambien un "come toda la piazza que quieras por 5 euros, o algo asi..)

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros. Mi pregunta es: ¿Esta muy lejos Alonso de Avenida America? Es que desde Pamplona tengo unos cientos de kilometros, y no me gustaria tener que alejarme mucho del hotel.

Yago y Pablo, ¿ podeis venir?

----------


## Dow

para quien conozca madrid, está al ladito... y lo de comer pizza a saco por 5€ me parece muy bien jeje Ella Rules  8-)

----------


## Dramagic

Hasta el sabado no puedo confirmar nada..pero es posible que me pase por alli.

----------


## popt

Yago no puede venir...

Sobre si está lejos, en coche se tardan entre 5 y 10 minutos, en metro entre 10 y 15 (contando el paseo desde el hotel).

Podemos ir en coche o en metro, como prefieras, lo único es que en coche estará un poco complicado aparcar, pero por otro lado ahorramos la vuelta en taxi si acabamos pasada la 1:30 (ya no hay metro).

Por mí como tú prefieras.

----------


## Krumlov

Contad también conmigo.  
Y por si hace falta: "Se ofrece coche, razón aquí"

----------


## jossan

mi correo es magojossan@hotmail.com ¿No hay nadie que se dedique a organizar quedadas? yo me ofrezco voluntario :-p

----------


## manlex

Hola, yo no vivo lejos de Avd de América, cerca de Manuel Becerra hay un parque bastante grande, se llama Eve Perón, (Andando a unos 5 minutos de Avd de América) además tiene mesas de madera, con lo que sólo hace falta un par de tapetes. De camino hay un McDonald y un Burger. Es sólo por dar una idea. 

A mí me gustaría ir, aunque soy nuevo en el foro y no me conoceis, pero no creo que pueda el día dos.
¿Soléis quedar amenudo?

----------


## popt

Uf, no quiero chafar la idea pero lo ir a un parque con tapetes... edredones y mantas no acaba de convencerme   :Wink:  

Yo no he ido todavía a ninguna quedada pero ve echando un ojo al foro porque se queda de vez en cuando.

----------


## Felipe

Además, a esas horas al parque habría que llevar al menos unas velitas...

----------


## Ayy

jejee a ver.. yo no me aclaro... en que lugar exacto se queda y a que hora?? (antes de ir a buscar a roberto al hotel)

----------


## Dow

19:00 en Alonso Martinez?


oigan personillas... por qué no vamos a casa de alguno (sí, todos los que seamos, se quitan los muebles y punto) y vemos Nada X Aquí? que saldrán Ernesto Sevilla y Joaquín Reyes! tunantes!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

De momento hemos quedado en eso. 19:00 en el metro de Alonso Martínez

Y el nada x aquí no me lo quiero perder... que alguien se lleve una tele y la enchufamos por ahí   :Lol:

----------


## Nacho Conde

hola a todos:

No creo que pueda quedar por que tengo compromisos.

EL novotel puente de la paz esta al lado de mi casa, de hecho desde mi cuarto se ve el hotel, los mejores metros que te pillan son Parque de las avenidas o barrio de la concepción. pero el mejor es parque de las avenidas que esta a 10 min andando.

En metro a alonso martinez son 10 min o 15 si se te da mal el transbordo, por que en total son 4 paradas.

La linea es la 7 de metro (la naranja), lo digo mas que nada para que te orientes en metro, por la zona para hacer unas magias... ufff no se, podeis ir a un pub que se llama arrebato, esta un poco escondido pero tiene mesitas y se esta bien, para cenar hay cerca del hotel un Vips, un asiatico, un italiano etc etc.

Si necesitais mas informacion de la zona y encantado de darosla.

Saludos

----------


## Felipe

> ... ufff no se, podeis ir a un pub que se llama arrebato, esta un poco escondido pero tiene mesitas y se esta bien, para cenar hay cerca del hotel un Vips, un asiatico, un italiano etc etc.
> 
> Si necesitais mas informacion de la zona y encantado de darosla.
> 
> Saludos


¿Dónde está el pub Arrebato?
El Vips al que te refieres ¿está en Condesa de Venadito?

También podemos ir a un sitio que está justo frente al hotel, es muy tranquilo, y así ya lo conocemos para cuando tengamos que ir en el futuro.  :Smile1:

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hola a todos:

El Pub Arrebato esta en la avenida de Baviera esta un poco escondido, pero esta bien, lo digo por que hay es donde quedo con otro amigo mago y es donde hacemos magia. Ade+ el trato es cojonudo.

El vips creo que si es el de condesa de venadito, pero no tengo muy clara la calle que es.

Saludos

----------


## YaGo

¡Amos a ver!

Yo me estoy liando cosa mala. ¿Pero esta historia no era el finde pasado?
Si es este finde hasta me llevo a un amigo que Clau conoce (Sí, el ingeniero). Y yo prefiero zona de Moncloa, como ya dije, pero vamos, que si hay que desplazarse, pues se intenta, jeje. Ya iré informando.

----------


## Dow

> Hola compañeros/as, pues eso, que el sabado 2 de diciembre duermo en Madrid y me gustaria aprovechar para quedar con alguien, charlar, y hacer unas magias.  ¿  Quien se apunta?
> 
> 
> Un abrazo.



no, es este finde jijiji, a mi me da igual dónde mientras se acuerde antes del sábado... jeje

----------


## YaGo

Joder, esto me pasa por no leer con atención. Las prisas me traicionan. Vale, pues entonces veremos qué se puede hacer, me da la sensación de que sí, peeeeeero, nunca se sabe.

----------


## Krumlov

No es por meter prisa, pero se nos echa el tiempo encima.
De momento, recapitulando, lo más concreto que he leído es:

*-PRIMERA CONVOCATORIA: A las 19:00h en la Plaza de Alonso Martínez, en la salida de Metro a la calle Sagasta*, (por escoger una).
Desde allí vamos a "Laberinto", a ver si hay suerte y tenemos sitio para poder estar tranquilos. 

*-SEGUNDA CONVOCATORIA: Novohotel Madrid Puente de la Paz, 21:00h.*Tenemos, en principio, dos opciones:
* a)* Si se está realmente bien en al "Laberinto", alguien puede ir a buscar a RobertoG a su hotel (Popt ya se ha ofrecido, pero se le puede acompañar) para que vengan a la zona de Alonso Martínez. Hacemos unas magias, cenamos por allí,...

*b)* Nos vamos todos a buscar a RobertoG a su hotel a las 21h. y buscamos el "Arrebato" (o nos hacemos fuertes en una sala de conferencias del hotel, Je,je :D ), cenamos por esa zona, etc...

Es algo así, ¿no? En fin, alguien con criterio que venga y ponga orden, que yo con tanto laberinto me pierdo y me va a entrar un arrebato.

----------


## eldavy

No os imagináis lo largos que se me están poniendo los dientes.  :evil: 

Pasdlo bien.

----------


## popt

Krumlov, acepto tus convocatorias, estaré en Alonso a las 19.  Y solo por recapitular

¿Quienes vienen a las 19h?
¿Quienes se quedan hasta que llegue Roberto?
Y ¿hasta qué hora podéis quedaros?

Yo me quedaré hasta que aguante el último  :Smile1:

----------


## RobertoG

Ya no queda nada.
 Como sabeis, yo llego a las 20:30 mas o menos. Me dare una ducha y bajare a la recepcion del hotel a las 21:00. Despues, ya veremos, estoy abierto a todo, pero sin alejarme demasiado del hotel.

Mi intención es retirarme no demasiado tarde. La una o una y media.

Parece que por fin viene Yago. ¿no?.

Como dudosos tengo a: Magic O´Malley, ZarKov, Eidanyoson, Felipe, Dow y Miguel Diaz.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ¿Quienes vienen a las 19h?


Pues que yo sepa, vamos Dow, Ella, tú, yo y un amigo mío (y seguro que me dejo a alguien).

Y Ayy no sé si viene. Venga, apuntaros más

----------


## zarkov

Y Krumlov, y Popt...




> Como dudosos tengo a: Magic O´Malley, ZarKov, Eidanyoson, Felipe, Dow y Miguel Diaz.


Los demás no sé, pero yo no soy dudoso  :evil: 


 :Lol:   :Lol:  

Si voy, lo tendré que decidir en el último momento (el catarro asesino que circula por Madrid me ha dado con lo gordo).
Sabiendo el sitio y hora, si puedo me apunto, pero ahora no puedo decirlo.
¿En local de fumadores?
 :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Y en vez de a las 19:00, no podríamos quedar un poco antes para que dé tiempo a más?

----------


## zarkov

Vamos a ver Malcom. Tú lo que quieres es juntar a un grupo de magos y sacarles todo el jugo que puedas. Si pudieras quedabas a las tres, ¿a que sí?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Hombre, no... a las 3 estoy comiendo los espaguetis  :Lol:  . Lo que quiero es que vaya toda la gente que pueda y que le apetezca para conocerles.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

yo si que voy en principio, si no me surge ningun imprevisto. Vendra conmigo tambien Chuvi's de aqui del foro.... y respecto a lo de quedar antes... a las 18:00¿? malcolm, asi ganas una hora mas jeje

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No no, si os viene bien a todos a las 19:00 lo dejamos así y ya está, no nos vamos a complicar más. ¿Al final quedamos en la entrada al metro?Llevamos   las cartas en la mano para reconocernos?

----------


## Dow

vengo de un concierto un poco sordo, por lo que me ha costado entenderlo todo... (ja ja ja) y, yo voy, fijo, y Jaume es posible... y lo de las cartas en la mano, fenomenal, qué mente tiene Malcom...

salud!

----------


## Dow

Jaume no va, mecachis... esta tarde  a las 19h en para de metro Alonso Martinez to dios! nos vemos!!

----------


## Dow

decid algo que me pongo nervioso!!

por cierto, si alguien de los que va, tiene los DVD de nada x aquí que hizo Miguel... que me haga una copia y le pago los dvds... porfi...   :Oops:

----------


## Chuvi's

A las 7 al final?? ok pues en Alonso Martinez estaremos Ayy y yo puntuales (mas o menos).

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no puedo finalmente ir (aunque creo que no haía dicho nada pero bueno)  :-( 

 Problemas de salud ajenos a mi me lo impiden. Y es una pena, porque tenía ganas de ver ese control múltiple (y enseñar yo otro que seguro que ya sabe)

----------


## YaGo

Yo voy con un amigo. A las 19:00 en Alonso. Después podríamos quedarnos por allí, ya que popt se ofrece para recoger a Roberto (Lo digo por no desplazarnos 10 personas en metro cuando se puede desplazar una en coche). En la puerta del metro.

¡Talué!

----------


## Ella

gracias a dios que yago me ha llamado, he estado creyendo toda la semana que las 19 eran la 5 pm...pero no, claro, son las 7!!!
en fin, yo ya estaba por salir de casa.
espero que hayas practicado algo para hacer
a ver dow como vas cno el libro de ferragut   :Lol: 

por cierto, no tengo movil, que ayer se murio ahogado

----------


## Ella

donde habeis estado??
llegaba tarde por el atasco para salir del pueblo(menos de 15min)pero luego,gracias a garzon tarde un siglo en llegar a bilbao desde quevedo(practicamente es ahora una av.peatonal),fui a laberinto y no habia nadie.... :( 
perdona roberto,pero yo fui....

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

estuvimos en laberinto en la parte de abajo.

----------


## Felipe

Llegué un poco tarde, no vi a nadie, di unas vueltas, me fui a Laberinto y tampoco había nadie. Estuve a punto de volverme a casa, pero estaban donde habíamos quedado ¡¡¡en la salida del metro de Alonso Martínez!!! 

Lo que ocurrió es que como estaba lloviendo, nadie había sacado su baraja y tampoco era plan de ir preguntando a todos los grupos que había por allí si eran del foro.

Después de esperar un rato para ver si venía alguien más, fuimos a Laberinto (como dice Malcom). Lo hemos pasado bien.

¡Qué bueno eres Roberto! Nos has contado tantas cosas que, al llegar a casa, ya no nos acordamos de ninguna. Pero no importa, algo queda. Por lo menos haber disfrutado.

Popt, tío, ¡cámbiate la foto!

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## YaGo

Un placer. Un absoluto placer. La verdad es esa. Muchas horas de magia, sutilezas, juegos, técnicas... ¡Quién diría que los juegos pseudo-automáticos de Roberto eran tan cojonudos! Y cuando le daba a la técnica, ¡tela!. Espero que Felipe cumpla su parte del trato relacionado con una servilleta de papel.

Por lo demás, hemos estado hasta las 19:40 esperando que llegaras Clau, y al final nos hemos ido por frío, lluvia y porque creíamos que, o llegabas tarde y nos buscarías, o directamente no venías. La pena es el viajecito que te has hecho hasta Alonso para nada.

También decir que ha sido un placer conocer a tanta gente nueva del foro, aunque nos ha costado animarnos a hacer algo. A ver si para Navidades hacemos otra a la que podamos ir más gente.

----------


## Iván Manso

Bueno, si quedáis por esas fechas a ver si me animo y hacemos unas magias. Hoy me ha sido imposible. Me alegro de que lo pasaráis bien.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, yo no he ido ...

Pero ivi, me alegra volver a verte por aquí.

----------


## Dow

queeeeee bueno, queeeeee bueno, queeeeee bueno... todo muy "tímido" hasta que entró Roberto como un torbellino... queeee bueno todo.

----------


## mariio

yo no fui pero llame a dowi pa saludaros a todos,solo que creo que llamé un poco tarde xD
un saludo

----------


## Ayy

fua la leche!!!! por cierto Roberto... cojonudo tio... me dejaste alucinado... todosm muy timidos a la hora de hacer algo... y llega roberto, saca una baraja y pum... a hacer maravillas... un genio....
por lo demas, todos los que fueron, la leche... todos muy majos....
el que no vino se perdio algo bueno.... para la de navidades....  tambien vendra roberto?
y si no... alguien seguro que se pasa jejej
hay que hacer un BIS

----------


## Ella

jope, laberinto tiene un piso bajo :Confused: !!!  :shock: 
yo entre, me pase por todas las mesas mirando  a la gente...luego volvi al metro, me fui a la cafeteria y al burguer que estan en frente, y no tuve mas remedio que volverme...
(maldita la hora en que se me ahogo el movil  :x )

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

La culpa es del conejito mágico:

El conejito magico ha tenido un pequeño accidente... .a ti te puede pasar lo mismo, wahahahahah!!! (risa malvada).

----------


## Dow

fuiste tú quien me llamó, mariio? pues no tengo tu número guardado jeje, y no había apenas cobertura ahí debajo, porque se cortó...

----------


## Ella

> La culpa es del conejito mágico:
> 
> El conejito magico ha tenido un pequeño accidente... .a ti te puede pasar lo mismo, wahahahahah!!! (risa malvada).


jajajaja...anda con el niño..ya te afeitas? (seguro que no).
si quereis en compensancion el finde que viene os invito a comer en mi casa y nos quedamos hasta la noche haciendo magia

----------


## Dow

no, aun no se afeita... se le nota los primeros pelos guarros jajaja

Ella y sus magníficas ideas... mmm todos en casa de Ella, qué peligro  :shock:

----------


## Felipe

> jope, laberinto tiene un piso bajo!!!  :shock: 
> yo entre, me pase por todas las mesas mirando  a la gente...luego volvi al metro, me fui a la cafeteria y al burguer que estan en frente, y no tuve mas remedio que volverme...
> (maldita la hora en que se me ahogo el movil  :x )


¿No viste que al lado de la puerta había unas escaleras hacia abajo? ¿Qué pensaste, que estaba el w.c.? ¿O es que te da miedo bajar a lo oscuro?  :Wink:  

Yago, intentaré cumplir con la servilleta, pero no es fácil acordarse ¡qué ya estoy muy mayor y tengo demencia senil!

----------


## Dow

si si, pero bien que te vas de fiesta con reinas pelirrojas y morenas eh...

----------


## Felipe

> si si, pero bien que te vas de fiesta con reinas pelirrojas y morenas eh...


¡Qué no te oiga mi mujer!

Para la próxima, agua y aceite.

----------


## Ayy

jajaja cierto... eso de las reinas pelirrojas... buenisimo jejej
cierto es que la gran ausente fue claudia....
anda que.... todo por culpa del movil ahogado...

P.D: Dow, miraste lo de la Rising card?

----------


## Dow

cómo voy a mirarlo hoy domingo? lo miraré mañana pues, que estará abierta la tienda jeje

----------


## Ayy

cierto... viva mi inteligencia... jajaja
si quieres yo tengo de sobra, hacemos otra quedada este finde y te lo llevo xD jaja

----------


## zarkov

Desde luego. Mira que darle plantón a Ella.
¿Es que a nadie se le ocurrió ir a buscarla a casa?

¿Existen los caballeros ya?

----------


## Felipe

Sólo quería tener identificados a los que estuvimos en Laberinto (*), porque entre los nick y las fotos (entre las cuales me incluyo) tengo un poco de lío.

A Roberto, Yago, Popt, Malcom, Ayy, Dow y Krumlov los tengo fichados. Creo que quien nos hizo el juego de la mezcla Honolulú fue Chuvi's.

Y hay alguien más que no me acuerdo de su nombre (perdóname porque me pasa con frecuencia) a pesar de que hablamos bastante, que era el único 505 del grupo y que no asocio con ningún nick.

¿Me dejo a alguien?



(*) A los que estuvimos y nos quedamos, que a Ella ya la tengo fichada.  :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

El que tenía las 5o5 era un amigo mío, que lleva poco y no está en el foro. Se llama Pablo. Lleva poco pero sabe mucho, uno de sus hermanos hace magia desde hace ya varios años.

----------


## Felipe

Gracias Yago. Lo decía por lo de la servilleta.

----------


## Krumlov

La verdad es que fué una pasada compartir con vosotros la tarde-noche del sábado.
Me hizo recordar porqué me gusta tanto, tanto, esto.
Lo de Roberto fue un asombro contínuo. Un derroche de talento y generosidad. Generosidad sólo comparable a la de Felipe, que además de ayudar a romper el hielo nos invitó a unas cervezas. Pero ya nos vengaremos, ya. :o) 
También Yago, Popt, Ayy, Malcom, Dow, Chuvi's, Pablo...
Gracias a todos  por vuestra cercanía y por sorprenderme de esa forma.
Me han entrado unas ganas enormes de ponerme a "estudiar" y a seguir practicando como un loco.
Ella... Ya ves que eres irremplazable, necesitamos el toque femenino. Me quedé con las ganas de conocerte. Pero podremos arreglarlo alguna vez, ¿no?

¡Un abrazo a todos!

----------


## Chuvi's

Si, yo tambine estuve por alli. Nos costo encontrarnos lo que no esta en los escritos porque nadie tenia claro en que calle era, pero en cuanto nos reunimos seis y empezamos a sacar barajas monedas y pelotillas de esponja... salieron magos de debajo de las piedras  :117: . Por cierto muy buenos todos los trucos y a ver si volvemos a quedar pronto. Ella nos quedamos todos con ganas de conocerte, otra vez sera... 

Los magos nos escondemos en los sotanos oscuros del laberinto muahahahaha!!!!

Saludos

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros. Me alegro mucho saber que os ha gustado mi magia. Como visteis, no es necesaria mucha tecnica manipulativa para hacer buena magia, aunque hasta esos juegos "semiautomaticos", mejoran mucho si utilizas sutilezas que se fundamentan en la tecnica. ( Antes de un forzaje con rifleo abrir un abanico, un buen forzaje etc) y por supuesto si que tienen detalles psicologicos muy importantes para sacarles el maximo partido. Recordar lo que sentisteis justo al acabar el juego. Siento haberos desilusionado despues con la explicacion, pero es el precio que debeis pagar por ser magos.

Quiero agradecer a popt su amabilidad al hacerme de taxista. Muchas gracias popt.

Yago, me gusto mucho el control multiple que me mostrastes. Lo he probado al llegar a casa y modificandole alguna cosilla que no me acababa de convencer, ha quedado un control multiple que lo voy a emplear mucho.

No habeis comentado nada del control multiple que os mostre, ni de las aplicaciones del abanico ( la mini salida lateral) para controlar varias cartas o para tener localizado un punto de la baraja para poder cortar por el o forzar una carta. Tampoco habeis comentado nada del vuelo de la carta para introducirse en el punto exacto por estimacion. Ni del empalme a una mano. Ni las mezclas faro. Ni lo de la carta nombrada al bolsillo ( 3 de corazones)  Pongo todo esto porque invita a la reflexion. Recordais mas los juegos semiautomaticos que juegos que llevan muchas horas de ensayo.

Eche de menos a Ella. Me fastidio mucho no conocerla. Se echaron de menos tus bolitas de esponga. Espero que la proxima vez no pase lo mismo y nos conozcamos.

Para navidades no creo que pueda ir, pero os recuerdo que me debeis una visita. La proxima quedada en Pampona ja ja ja.

----------


## Felipe

Roberto, nos enseñaste tanta magia y tan buena que, al menos a mí, me dejaste un poco desbordado. Todavía estoy intentando recordar todo lo que nos contaste. También nos hiciste un back and front que dijiste que había gente que no le gustaba y que a nosostros nos pareció precioso. Y unos juegos con la mnemónica (uno con la media muy bueno)...

Es que hay cosas que me pillan muy lejos todavía. Pero con aprender una o dos de todo lo que nos contaste, me conformo. De momento me quedo con las aplicaciones del abanico (me encantó), el empalme a una mano y un montón de sutilezas que se pueden aplicar a muchos juegos.

Me costó dormirme, Roberto.

----------


## YaGo

A mí me pasa exáctamente lo mismo que a Felipe. Salí de allí con tanta información en la cabeza que mucha no consigo ubicarla. Recuerdo el empalme a una mano con la izquierda de la carta de abajo, lo que me comentaste del salto de LePaul, los juegos con mnemónica, un montón de cositas que son una delicia, pero que a veces cuesta recordar. Fueron unas 5 horas, que no son pocas. De todas maneras, uno va organizando todo y colocándolo en su lugar.

----------


## popt

Bueno, la verdad es que verte, Roberto, fue una pasada...

Como dicen Felipe y Yago, hay tantas cosas para recordar que... buff, seguro que pasa el tiempo y detalles de esa tarde siguen volviendo a mi cabeza.  Nada más llegar a casa estuve hasta las 4 de la mañana practicando  :Smile1: 

No hace falta agradecerme el dejarte y recogerte, para mí fue un placer pasar la tarde contigo y ¿qué menos que llevarte en coche?

Por cierto ¿qué tal el partido? siento que ya que vas al Bernabeu tengas que ver una remontada del Madrid... bueno en realidad no lo siento mucho  :P.  Espero que lo pasaras bien de cualquier forma.

1 abrazo

----------


## Dow

bueno... lo del 3 de corazones fue asesino...

el control con el abanico, es que los abanicos no son mi fuerte jajaja entonces poco puedo hacer, por ahora... muahaha

y lo demás claro que lo recuerdo... el empalme a una mano estoy con ello eh, lo que pasa es que mi mano es muy pequeña y aun un poco torpe para ello... pero, como ya dijisteis, hay grandes magos con manos pequeñas, que hacen empalmes a la perfección... sólo dadme horas... jiji

----------


## RobertoG

Muchisimas gracias a todos, fuisteis unos grandes anfitriones.
Cuando digo que me debeis una visita, lo digo en serio. Pamplona no esta tan lejos y si venis varios el hotel no sale tan caro. En mi casa solo podrian dormir dos. :-( .
La oferta queda hecha.


Un abrazo.






p.d. Yo soy de Osasuna, por lo que el domingo me interesaba que ganase el R.Madrid. Osasuna tambien gano, por lo que fue un domingo perfecto. Tambien en lo futbolistico. Por lo que no te preocupes Popt.

----------

